# Went to a strip club



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

So last night as a birthday present for myself I decided to finally visit a strip club!! I went to a really good club where the girls are full nude and for $25 you get a lap dance and get to touch their *** and tits while they grind on you! Anyways it was a lot of fun but pretty expensive, but whatever it was worth it xD. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Happy birthday. Glad you had fun. For some reason paying a woman for anything sex related rubs me the wrong the way. Like my pride or something won't ever let me go that route. Not that I'm judging you, do what you gotta do man.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

naes said:


> So last night as a birthday present for myself I decided to finally visit a strip club!! I went to a really good club where the girls are full nude and for $25 you get a lap dance and get to touch their *** and tits while they grind on you! Anyways it was a lot of fun but pretty expensive, but whatever it was worth it xD. 10/10 would recommend.


 Cool, I went the other night too, not much happened groped the girl in the lap dance room and she let me....how can I word this without getting another warning.....put my fingers where they fit down there. Not bad.

But I go to strip clubs to try and pull strippers in. I got my whole method down. Weekday early, make sure your the big fish in a small pond, mostly dead, girls bored so your outside talking to them on smoke breaks. Dress really nice. Never tip more than a couple bucks. You don't want to look desperate for you know what.

I've gotten more dates this way than with regular girls. My theory is strippers are very horny and they will hit on you most of the time taking the pressure off of a SA person.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been to strip clubs and while it's nice to get a feel of their smooth skin, boobs and everything else, what really really turns me off is when they start calling me cutie, handsome or other pet names. I know it's ****ing stupid, but since paranoia is my worst disease, knowing they are lying to me even if I also know they are doing it because it's their job and they want me to tip them good, it's a deal breaker. That's why I don't go there anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not bad for your 21st bday. Congrats bro, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Drakejr said:


> I've been to strip clubs and while it's nice to get a feel of their smooth skin, boobs and everything else, what really really turns me off is when they start calling me cutie, handsome or other pet names. I know it's ****ing stupid, but since paranoia is my worst disease, knowing they are lying to me even if I also know they are doing it because it's their job and they want me to tip them good, it's a deal breaker. That's why I don't go there anymore.


What if they are telling you the truth though?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

congrats dude!! 

:drunk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> congrats dude!!
> 
> :drunk


Thanks xD!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow! 25 for all of that sounds very cheap. Good for you. 

The few times I went the cover was at least $40. Each time I went I was bored out of my mind after the 15 minute mark. Unlike most guys I never really get aroused watching strippers in a strip club. They are just more of a pleasant sight for me to glance back and forth. It's odd. The one last dance friends bought for me for one birthday, it was interesting and kind of comically in some ways, but I wasn't really excited like most do.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know , where's the pics 

Pics or it didn't happen , no excuses . Lol


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

naes said:


> What if they are telling you the truth though?


Even if I ran a poll or put them in a lie detector I still wouldn't believe them. That's how these mental and irrational issues are. Great isn't it =)


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Drakejr said:


> Even if I ran a poll or put them in a lie detector I still wouldn't believe them. That's how these mental and irrational issues are. Great isn't it =)


:/


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad it went good! I trying to talk some of my friends into going right now, haven't gone since 18 birthday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd be worried about disease


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Grog said:


> I don't know , where's the pics
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen , no excuses . Lol


If i took pics i'd probly get my phone stomped and my *** thrown out of the club. Like Vegas, what happens in the strip club stays in the strip club lol.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Pogowiff said:


> Wow! 25 for all of that sounds very cheap. Good for you.
> 
> The few times I went the cover was at least $40. Each time I went I was bored out of my mind after the 15 minute mark. Unlike most guys I never really get aroused watching strippers in a strip club. They are just more of a pleasant sight for me to glance back and forth. It's odd. The one last dance friends bought for me for one birthday, it was interesting and kind of comically in some ways, but I wasn't really excited like most do.


I couldn't get a boner cuz of the SSRIs i'm on atm, but it still was fun as hell for me regardless.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd be worried about disease


It's not like you're having sex with them, so no need to worry really.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Glad it went good! I trying to talk some of my friends into going right now, haven't gone since 18 birthday.


Man i regret not going when I turned 18, but i didn't know any better! Over where I live most of the strip clubs serve alcohol so i always thought that 21 was the minimum age to get into strip clubs, but then just recently before turning 21 i was looking up strip clubs because i wanted to go to one and i found out i only needed to be 18!! I was ****ing pissed lol.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd be worried about disease


What diseases?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> It's not like you're having sex with them, so no need to worry really.





apx24 said:


> What diseases?


Diseases of leakage.


----------



## dotkayk (Jan 21, 2016)

Good for you, a birthday present you really enjoyed ;-) 

a word to recommend strip clubs. I'm in my 50s now and on medication which reduces the sex drive to zero, still go to them occasionally. My rational mind knows it's nonsense: nonetheless the limbic/emotional system responds very positively to a scantily-clad woman playing the part of someone who finds me attractive. If you can afford it and they have private rooms, sometimes the woman will let down her guard a bit and talk to you normally. I've never had sex in there, but chatting with a friendly naked woman (even if only pretend-friend) is always pleasantly soothing. Consider it a form of therapy - cheaper and pleasanter than a psychologist or therapist. 

I had some sad sad sex with professional ladies of night, decades ago when I was in the Army. As Gustave Flaubert wrote to his mistress, "The idea of prostitution is a meeting place of so many elements - lust, bitterness, complete absence of human contact, muscular frenzy, the clink of gold - that to peer into it deeply makes one reel. One learns so many things in a brothel, and feels such sadness, and dreams so longingly of love!"
That sums it up pretty well. Not for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dotkayk said:


> I had some sad sad sex with professional ladies of night, decades ago when I was in the Army. *As Gustave Flaubert wrote to his mistress, "The idea of prostitution is a meeting place of so many elements - lust, bitterness, complete absence of human contact, muscular frenzy, the clink of gold - that to peer into it deeply makes one reel. One learns so many things in a brothel, and feels such sadness, and dreams so longingly of love!"
> *That sums it up pretty well. Not for me.


 That's about what I have been trying to say on the subject.
We really don't know what goes on in these people's lives, whether it be a porn palace, house of ill repute, or a sex chatroom. When you get down to it, life has to be faced.

Looks fade on top of everything else. I just became 40 and fabulous and am seeing the body changes myself. I exercise to keep fit, but I have been doing it now for almost 16 years. I have Paxil fat that won't go away until I am off the meds. Some of those people NEED meds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Diseases of leakage.


Can you enlighten us on which "diseases of leakage" you speak of?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Happy Birthday.

Strip clubs aren't my jive, but I guess it doesn't hurt to experience something once in your life.

Stay Warm!

-T.R.G.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Strip clubs? Sounds like a waste of time. Why would I want to spend my savings on that when I can go get donuts from Krispy Kreme and get a soda instead?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

naes said:


> So last night as a birthday present for myself I decided to finally visit a strip club!! I went to a really good club where the girls are full nude and for $25 you get a lap dance and get to touch their *** and tits while they grind on you! Anyways it was a lot of fun but pretty expensive, but whatever it was worth it xD. 10/10 would recommend.


God dammit, I gotta get out! :grin2:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm let down by the lack of jackassery in this thread.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I remember when i first went to a strip club with my cousin i was so nervous i almost had a panic attack but it was still a fun time.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Noca said:


> Can you enlighten us on which "diseases of leakage" you speak of?


He doesn't have a sodding clue what he's talking about.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------

